# Using fillable PDF forms on an iPad



## wallmaxx

Recently I have been having to fill out forms by hand and then type them up later. I thought that maybe having a fillable form on an iPad would reduce some of this double work. After a bit of research I found a $10 app called *PDF Expert* that does the trick.

Originally, I created a custom form, (actually I drew it in AutoCAD so that it would be precisely how I wanted it), and then I printed that drawing to PDF. 

Then, I used a PDF application on my computer called PDFpenPro to create the fillable fields. I'm sure that there are many other applications both for PC and Mac that can do this for you. When I was 100% PC I would recommend Adobe Acrobat Pro.

Once the PDF has the fields in it and is saved I stored it on Dropbox. 
From the Dropbox app it allows you to open with whatever applications are installed on your iPad that deal with PDFs. 
*PDF Expert* was one of the options and I chose it.

It works great. I haven't tried it with other fillable forms but I imagine it will work the same way as with mine. If ever you need to walk a jobsite and fill out a progress report or checklist, or go down a list of items that you wish to fill out with the customer, this technique may be very useful for you.


----------



## Pearce Services

I always wanted to make PDF Forms that had text entry fields. I couldnt figure out how, so I did all my forms on a aspreadsheet, and found it to be good, just no real graphix...

What do you do with the info after you enter it, I have found that having the info on a spreadsheet allowed me to manipulate and tabulate the data quite easily


----------



## wallmaxx

For me, these forms are archived hardcopies, but the best option would be a database where the captured info could be manipulated into usable groupings.


----------



## Pearce Services

can you do that with pdf?


----------



## wallmaxx

Pearce Services said:


> can you do that with pdf?


Not that I know of. I was going to look into Bento's FileMaker for OSX and iOS to see what it can do. But then the cost outlay would be pretty steep just for running an experiment in data management.


----------



## Chris Johnson

Once you get past the learning curve of FileMaker you will find it is very powerful software and since it was written with a Mac and like all Mac products defining fields for crossovers and cross reference under one roof is great


----------



## Tiger

Form Tools PDF does the same at $4.99


----------



## lawndart

Tiger said:


> Form Tools PDF does the same at $4.99


+1 for FORM TOOLS. We've been using it for 14 months.


----------



## doorrepairsac

*all about doors & remotes*

If you're looking for forms that can be filled out online, printed, filled out remotely or emailed and then be automatically put in a database try ZOHO.

I use it for that and many more things I like to automate. You can create a push button website builder in it if you like.

Oh yah, it's free.


----------



## LA-contractors

*Re:Forms*

Agreed Zoho, is excellent when in the field... 

Baton Rouge LA


----------



## BrandConst

I've been using PDF Expert for a little over a year now. Even found a printer that fit under my back seat that I can air print to but isn't advertised to do so. Since about six months ago I stopped both because the PDF uses up quiet a bit of memory and I'm not good with transferring stuff and the printer cartridges dry out too quickly.


----------

